# Jalapeno Poppers...



## GonnaSmoke (Feb 25, 2022)

It has been a while since I've posted a cook, but here goes a quickie...

When I've made poppers, along with the cream cheese, they've always had some kind of meat inside. Usually venison or chicken. This time I wasn't sure what I would use, but I had a pork tenderloin in the freezer so there was my meat source. Thawed it out, a little all purpose rub and on the grill to cook...







About 145℉ I.T. and it's ready to pull off and rest...






We love grilled onions and I like them in my poppers, so while the grill is hot, why not??






Mixed up the cream cheese with some rub and made boats out of the peppers...






Sliced the tenderloin...






Packed the peppers with the cream cheese, a slice of the tenderloin and a slice or 3 of grilled onion...






Wrapped with bacon and dusted with more rub. Ready for the smoker...






On the smoker until...






I put these under the broiler for just a minute or 2 to crisp up the bacon some more. Didn't get any more pictures because these were devoured as soon as they came out of the oven...

Gotta run, but I'll be back...


----------



## tx smoker (Feb 25, 2022)

OMG!! If there really is a Heaven, these will be served when you arrive. Absolutely incredible Charles. I never considered putting pork in a popper but I gotta admit, I love it. That with the bacon must have been over the top. Very well done my friend.

Robert


----------



## JLeonard (Feb 25, 2022)

Looking mighty good! 
Jim


----------



## 912smoker (Feb 25, 2022)

Yes sir now that's a killer combo right there ! Could make a meal off those !

Keith


----------



## Brokenhandle (Feb 25, 2022)

Looks delicious! I can see why there was not any more pics!

Ryan


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Feb 25, 2022)

Top notch ABT’s, I like the switch up…. I’d have ate them all!


----------



## bauchjw (Feb 25, 2022)

Those are some powerful ABTs! Really cool concept with the loin and onions tucked in there, I definitely want to try that. I feel like you need a new name for those though…..NMBs: Napalm Meat Bombs? Great work!


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Feb 26, 2022)

Heck yeah!


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Feb 26, 2022)

tx smoker said:


> OMG!! If there really is a Heaven, these will be served when you arrive. Absolutely incredible Charles. I never considered putting pork in a popper but I gotta admit, I love it. That with the bacon must have been over the top. Very well done my friend.
> 
> Robert


LOL...Thank you, Robert. Long before I found SMF and changed my ABT cooking techniques to methods that I "stole" from here, we would make them with venison loin which had been marinated in Allegro Game Tame. Wrap them up with a slice of jalapeno and fresh onion and grill them. 

 thirdeye
 was who I got the boat idea from, thank you sir, and I modified my technique to use that along with the flavored cream cheese, but kept the idea of some meat tucked in there. The tenderloin was cooked on lump with a split of hickory and the flavor really comes through and I usually always precook whatever meat I decide to hide in there, especially chicken and pork. As Emeril would say, I try to "kick it up a notch" with each layer having its own distinct flavor...


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Feb 26, 2022)

JLeonard said:


> Looking mighty good!
> Jim


Thank you very much, Jim...


912smoker said:


> Yes sir now that's a killer combo right there ! Could make a meal off those !
> 
> Keith


Keith, these were fairly big and definitely could be a meal. I usually have a good size crowd here and they mostly would eat a half, but not me. I can't believe I ate the whole thing, time for some Alka-Seltzer. Thank you for your kind words...


Brokenhandle said:


> Looks delicious! I can see why there was not any more pics!
> 
> Ryan


Yeah, Ryan, they were gone almost as soon as I set them on the counter, but sometimes the smells from cooking make people more hungry than they really are.... Thank you...


WaterinHoleBrew said:


> Top notch ABT’s, I like the switch up…. I’d have ate them all!


Thank you, sir. I'm always looking for something different to try...


bauchjw said:


> Those are some powerful ABTs! Really cool concept with the loin and onions tucked in there, I definitely want to try that. I feel like you need a new name for those though…..NMBs: Napalm Meat Bombs? Great work!


Thanks, Jed. It's just things we like all rolled into one package. NMBs... Love it...


BrianGSDTexoma said:


> Heck yeah!


Thank you, Brian...


----------



## chopsaw (Feb 26, 2022)

Great idea with the tender loin . That had to be good . Nice work .


----------



## yankee2bbq (Feb 26, 2022)

YEAP! Good work! 
I would love to try them!


----------



## crazymoon (Feb 26, 2022)

GS, Nice smoke, you can't beat those poppers!


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Feb 26, 2022)

chopsaw said:


> Great idea with the tender loin . That had to be good . Nice work .


Thank you, chop. I think that they were pretty good. Several different flavors going on together, but next time I'll probably add a touch more heat to the cream cheese...


yankee2bbq said:


> YEAP! Good work!
> I would love to try them!


Justin, these can be labor intensive, but I call it a labor of love... Thank you for your comments...


crazymoon said:


> GS, Nice smoke, you can't beat those poppers!


Thank you, cm. I really like making them and seeing what I can do differently to make them better...


----------



## texomakid (Feb 26, 2022)

I love it when I can look at a picture and I get a sense of taste in my mind. Your poppers look good.


----------

